# Breeder payments



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I paid with a personal check. I think each breeder has their own preference


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I would be surprised to find a breeder who accepts credit cards. There might be some who would use PayPal. In fact, I would have very serious concerns about a breeder who accepts credit cards - that smacks of commercial breeding practices.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Johanna about credit card payments, especially online to reserve or pay for a specific puppy, is a red flag. I made deposits for both Lily and javelin with personal checks and paid the balance in cash. For Peeves this was the second dog from the same breeder and she did not ask for a deposit since she knew us. We brought cash when we picked him up.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Johanna said:


> I would be surprised to find a breeder who accepts credit cards. There might be some who would use PayPal. In fact, I would have very serious concerns about a breeder who accepts credit cards - that smacks of commercial breeding practices.


Or maybe not. Betty Brown, Donnchada Poodles, took my cc number for payment for my Poppy, and for costs for shipping her. It did not surprise me. 

We had a long conversation, me in Colorado, Betty in Texas. I asked her about payment how would she like to do it, mail her a check or did she take credit cards. She said card was OK.

Of course, Betty came highly recommended and has a wonderful reputation, so giving her that information did not worry me. And a fellow forum member here recommended me to Betty as a potential parent to one of her pups, so that all may have made this transaction flow so smoothly.

Later that evening Betty called to give me Poppy's flight info and the next day I had my new baby. Easy, peasy!

15 yrs ago I paid a deposit by check to Ann Rairigh of Litilann's poodles. Another lady here in town was picking up her pup and Iris for me, so she carried another check to Ann for balance of payment. Times may have changed and Ann may now take credit cards....at the time it was checks or cash only.


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

Ok, I don't know how it usually works. I feel better. I seriously don't know what I would do without the help on this forum.

The devil is in the details. Like I know what kind of crate and brand but have no clue as to the size. I'm going to ask the breeder to help with that stuff.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

helxi70 said:


> Ok, I don't know how it usually works. I feel better. I seriously don't know what I would do without the help on this forum.
> 
> The devil is in the details. Like I know what kind of crate and brand but have no clue as to the size. I'm going to ask the breeder to help with that stuff.


No worries, about any of this dog stuff. We are all here to help you out, and hopefully not confuse you with to many varied opinions.

I had NO help figuring out my selection of breeder and equipment when I got Iris 15 yrs ago. I was incredibly lucky and Iris was my dream dog for 14 yrs.

When she left, I had TREMENDOUS support from forum members, helping mend a broken heart, and a forum member put me in touch with Poppy's breeder. 

Without that forum member I and a GREAT breeder, I would not have my crazy Poppy.

Remember...we are here to help!

Viking Queen


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I paid for Frosty's deposit by Paypal, but the balance was paid by cashier's check. Maizie was paid in full via cashier's check.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I paid cash.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I personally would not be scared to pay a breeder that I trusted via cc or PayPal, however, as I think Lily cd re mentioned, what you have to watch out for is people who have their website set up so you see pictures of the puppies available and then have links to immediately pay for the puppy off to the side. These breeders will literally sell to anyone with money. There is a link on the sidebar or on somewhere on the page to put a deposit down now, and you don't have to have a single word with the breeder before "purchasing" the puppy. I have seen websites like this and they make me ill. I shudder to think of all the puppies in this situation who go to bad homes or puppy mills.

For a good breeder who you have been in contact with and discussed the contract, etc and are ready to purchase from I would not be scared to use PayPal or cc. I paid for our pup in cash, but only because I was local and that was easiest.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I have paid for puppies with a personal check and been paid with personal checks and cash. I kind of feel like if I don't know somebody well enough to take a personal check from them, I don't know them well enough to sell them a puppy!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I paid for Asta with a personal check.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Viking Queen said:


> Or maybe not. Betty Brown, Donnchada Poodles, took my cc number for payment for my Poppy, and for costs for shipping her. It did not surprise me.
> 
> We had a long conversation, me in Colorado, Betty in Texas. I asked her about payment how would she like to do it, mail her a check or did she take credit cards. She said card was OK.
> 
> ...


VQ does Betty have another business for which she takes credit card payments? I can't imagine that a breeder who only was having a litter or two a year would find it worth it to set up to take credit cards. I have a square card reader with an app on my business phone. There I like getting paid on a card rather than wondering if someone's check would bounce when I may only work with them for one or two sessions and I don't know them all that well. Although you get the card reader for free there is a transaction fee for each sale.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> VQ does Betty have another business for which she takes credit card payments? I can't imagine that a breeder who only was having a litter or two a year would find it worth it to set up to take credit cards. I have a square card reader with an app on my business phone. There I like getting paid on a card rather than wondering if someone's check would bounce when I may only work with them for one or two sessions and I don't know them all that well. Although you get the card reader for free there is a transaction fee for each sale.


I don't know what other businesses, if any, Betty has.....other than the fact that she is a professional handler as well as a breeder. I just have no reason to know
what her other businesses might be.


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

Verve said:


> I have paid for puppies with a personal check and been paid with personal checks and cash. I kind of feel like if I don't know somebody well enough to take a personal check from them, I don't know them well enough to sell them a puppy!


So that brings up an interesting question. As a breeder, if you sell your dog and ship, what do you need to make you feel comfortable selling to the person? How many conversations do you have? Do they send you pics of their home? There are so many unstable people who can blatantly lie about who they are and what they can offer a pet.


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

My breeder accepts PayPal, so many people use it nowadays to send and receive money that it isn’t an unusual thing. Of course, only a deposit is required to hold a puppy. Our first toy that poodle we bought, we decided to make a road trip to meet our breeder and pick her up. That was such a great decision for us, to see exactly who raised our little girl! But another option is a “Pet Nanny” who is also available for a fee, an airline flight attendant who will fly a puppy on her off days on her lap in the cabin for an additional fee. SO much better than in cargo in a kennel! Anyhow, That’s a separate transaction though, between the Nanny and the purchaser my breeder doesn’t have anything to do with that.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Since Betty is a professional handler and has a boarding kennel, it's not surprising that she takes credit cards. I expect quite a few people who board their dogs pay by credit card. Probably handling clients and puppy purchasers are more likely to pay with a check.

I paid her for Zoe with a personal check. After all, we have known one another for over 30 years!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I paid my breeder by a combination of cash and email money transfer


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I paid deposit via Paypal, the rest in cash.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Johanna said:


> Since Betty is a professional handler and has a boarding kennel, it's not surprising that she takes credit cards. I expect quite a few people who board their dogs pay by credit card. Probably handling clients and puppy purchasers are more likely to pay with a check.
> 
> I paid her for Zoe with a personal check. After all, we have known one another for over 30 years!


Well, that makes sense. Lucky you, being her friend for so long. She seems like such a lovely, caring person...I am so fortunate to have been connected to her, and to have Poppy, crazy as she can be!:angel:


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

On the day I met my puppy at the breeder's home, I signed a contract and plunked down a deposit using my credit card and the receipt was instantly emailed to me via PayPal. My brother makes and sells art for fun now that he's retired and uses the same process. The technology is very simple now to use a credit card.

I never gave it a thought that the breeder would run off with my money or the puppy. I could tell she had lived in her home a long time, and she is a highly educated professional woman who shows and breeds as a hobby. I felt comfortable with her, and we even have a mutual poodle-person connection. Three weeks later I returned in person, paid the balance the same way, and left smiling ear to ear with Bella Vita. 

Given all the scams out there, however, I would not pay a deposit w/o meeting the people first and signing a contract that also documents the deposit and balance due, and what happens in the event you change your mind or the puppy dies or something before you pick it up.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't/wouldn't accept credit card or pay pal. Personal check with enough time to clear before picking up pup, or cash is what I accept.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

helxi70 said:


> So that brings up an interesting question. As a breeder, if you sell your dog and ship, what do you need to make you feel comfortable selling to the person? How many conversations do you have? Do they send you pics of their home? There are so many unstable people who can blatantly lie about who they are and what they can offer a pet.


Exactly why I will not/do not ship puppies. I only sell to out of town families who can make the drive or will fly out to personally take possession of their pup.  And of course there is a lot of screening (first via email and internet questionnaire, then speaking with multiple references, and then a phone interview) that happens before we ever get to that point.


----------



## dmalbone (Dec 21, 2015)

I paid with a money order for the deposit and am having my bank send a check for the rest (that online check payment thing banks do. I don't even have checks anymore!) I've seen a lot that take paypal, but you have to pay the 3.5%. Credit card wouldn't turn me off. I take credit cards for everything. I have a swiper on my phone that connects directly to my paypal. When I buy and sell stuff in facebook groups people even pay like that. You'd be shocked at how many people utilized it at my garage sale. You don't need some giant commercial acct to take credit cards so it really wouldn't scream danger/warning signs to me.


----------

